# Intense 951 Hinterbau veränder.



## Morpheus1978 (19. September 2010)

Kann mir jemand ne Anleitung geben wie ich an meinem 951 von kurz auf lang umbaue?


----------



## Crak (19. September 2010)

schrauben raus..verschieben...schrauben rein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (19. September 2010)

und das ganze an den g3 dropouts mehr nich


----------



## DrMainhattan (20. September 2010)

Ja wo sonst?!

Wieviel Nm soll man das dann eigentlich wieder festziehen???


----------



## MoNu (20. September 2010)

ka ich habe einfach handfest


----------

